
Female black journalists and politicians get sent an abusive tweet every 30 secs - crunchiebones
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/612634/female-black-journalists-and-politicians-get-sent-an-abusive-tweet-every-30-seconds/
======
deogeo
> It found that 1.1 million abusive tweets were sent to the 778 women in this
> period—that’s the equivalent of one every 30 seconds.

That's one per 30 seconds for all 778 women combined. Per woman, it's 1 per
6.5 hours.

------
DanAndersen
The article doesn't seem to give a direct link to ElementAI's findings.

Summary: [https://www.elementai.com/fr/news/2018/recherches-sur-
twitte...](https://www.elementai.com/fr/news/2018/recherches-sur-twitter-
revelent-ampleur-choquante-violences-en-ligne-contre-femmes)

Detailed findings: [https://decoders.amnesty.org/projects/troll-
patrol/findings](https://decoders.amnesty.org/projects/troll-patrol/findings)

The study was exclusively focused on women and a men-vs-women comparative
analysis was outside their scope.

Some interesting results:

\- While left-leaning female politicians received slightly more abuse than
right-leaning female politicians, there is a much stronger and opposite
disparity for journalists. Right-leaning female journalists receive more abuse
than left-leaning female journalists -- the gap is triple that of the
left/right politician gap. Does anyone know what might be the cause?

(as an aside, the mouseover for seeing the exact percentages was really
annoying; the percentage for female right-leaning journalists kept getting
covered up by the text interpretation).

The text summaries of the data also seem to have slightly non-synonymous
interpretations:

>6.57% of all mentions of journalists working for left leaning media groups
were problematic or abusive

>Journalists working for right leaning media groups were mentioned in 64% more
problematic and abusive tweets than journalists working at left leaning
organisations

>Left leaning politicians receive 23% more problematic and abusive mentions
that their counterparts in right-leaning parties

>6.18% of all mentions of right leaning politicians were problematic or
abusive

It almost sounds like making a distinction between "receiving abusive
mentions" and "being mentioned in an abusive tweet."

\- Regarding the breakdown of abusive mentions for different races, Latinas
seem significantly lower in receiving abusive tweets than the mean (White,
Asian, Mixed-race) -- with Black women significantly higher, as reported in
the article. Does anyone know if there are social explanations for why that
would be the case?

~~~
Fjolsvith
> \- While left-leaning female politicians received slightly more abuse than
> right-leaning female politicians, there is a much stronger and opposite
> disparity for journalists. Right-leaning female journalists receive more
> abuse than left-leaning female journalists -- the gap is triple that of the
> left/right politician gap. Does anyone know what might be the cause?

Perhaps right-leaning people not being as abusive towards left-leaning
journalists as left-leaning people being abusive towards right-leaning
journalists.

IMHO most right-leaning people are too busy getting on with their lives and
being successful to bother with being angry at opposing viewpoints. I could be
wrong, though.

------
basicplus2
Given the Russians record of devisive activity i would like to know what
percentage of these are by the Russians

~~~
jstarfish
We can't externalize every manifestation of how shitty we are as human beings.

It's not Russians. It's the people you're surrounded by every day-- you, your
family, your kids, your co-workers and your neighbors.

There are plenty of people alive who were around for the signing of the Civil
Rights Act. The fact that it was necessary as domestic policy should tell you
where the source of the problem lies.

~~~
cirgue
So I get what your saying, but this is actually an interesting question and
dismissing it out of hand stretches the bounds of good faith.

~~~
Fjolsvith
I'm curious why you didn't discuss the interesting question and instead
focused on the rebuttal.

------
randyrand
I wonder how much is correlation or causation. Perhaps female black
journalists tend to write about more controversial topics than other
journalists.

